# Can a stand aloan gray knight army win



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

Me and some friends were talking about marines the other day as they are the most tactically forgiving force in 40k. However when we started talking about gray knights, everyone said "the only way to win with gray knights is not to use them" meaning use them as allies, and not as a force on there own. So can gray Knights win consistantly?


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

consistently? No. They require a lot of work to make them good. Against shooting, they fall like any other SM unit. The Shrouding is really only effective at ranges longer than 24". In close combat they are beasts, but there's not enough of them to be effective. Deep Striking them is one of the better tactics they have because they have a distinct lack of ranged firepower and almost nothing S8 or above.


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

no i have never been beat by a gray knights army nor have i ever seen one win. they are just too many points for what the give you.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, they can win. But it's quite a hard one to win. The limited choices, and expensive costs for both upgrades and models means that they are few in number.

An effective 1000 Build I've seen is a Grand Master, 2 Marine Squads with Incinerators, and two Land Raiders. The Grand Master can take on anything currently, with it's Nemesis Force Weapon (ignores Eternal Warrior), and instantly kill it. Give him Hammerhand, and all but the biggest tank will be dead, while the Land Raiders focus on Anti-Armour. As always with Marines, they'll suffer against Hordes, but strangely, are better off against them than normal Marines. They can choose to attack AND shoot, and have a Str 6 Assault 3 weapon. 5 Grey Knights with 2 Psycannons can put out 6 Bolter shots, and 6 Str 6 AP4 Invulnerable Ignoring Shots, followed by 11 Str 6 Close Combat Attacks, of which 3 are Power Weapons.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Its the same with many gribbly things- they excel and will win the game in their own special nieche, but if you play away from their strengths they look rubbish...

Problem as I see it is lack of mobility or meat shield chaff in a Grey Knight army- they're too slow to whizz about and assault, and they have a glass chin- you have a unit trying to hold an objective and it can be wiped out in a single round of shooting by a non-too-good unit


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i know little of the daemon hunters but im going to assume that like all armies they are able to win, it could be that since not many people play them that the right tactics, combos or tricks are yet to be found, or it might be GW hates them and anyone that collects them so they decided to make them so they'd lose 90% of games they are in


----------



## Ztrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Well givin this is the general above consensus I've seen of DH armies it has kinda put me off to trying them. So what's different between them and their sisters the WH army that makes the WH so much better. Haven't played either one and only flipped through their codex at the local GW store.

Z


----------



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

well witch hunters have 2 medium-cost troop choises with bs4 and sv of 3+ or 4+. they have acts of faith, they have fun charging units, althought their psychic powers are not much better, they have protection against psychic powers, exorcist, penitent engines, and overall more variety than the daemonhunters.

daemonhunters are better in general in combat, but arco-flagelants are only a bit more expensive and are more fun than gray knights.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

The SoB are good shooters. While they lack ranged firepower other than the exorcist, they are deadly at ranges under 24" when they can bring storm bolters, multimeltas, and flamers to bear. They can be good in CC against any army not dedicated to CC. So put them below Orks, CSM, nids, and SM, but above Tau, IG, and Necrons. Eldar and Dark Eldar are roughly on par. SoB have a strong benefit of being able to field between 10 and 20 (wo)man squads. This makes up for the low toughness and strength with simple numbers. It also makes a virtual guarantee that you can pass some acts of faith.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Grey Knights are great models... and thats it IMO. They are just not effective enough to survive mass fire. They are to expensive so you get less of them and they fall just like the SM and CSM maybe even easier. 

The suggestion to keep them as allies is not because they are incapable of functioning on their own but simply because they are just better as a strong point in an army.\

Chaosftw


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

The thing I find when playing Grey Knights players are they are generally very courteous when it comes to a defeat and are usually very experienced players looking for a major challenge. I know a few players of Grey knights one whom is very experienced and will definately give you a run for your money, but he doesnt try and fix his lists with wargear, or not to an extent, but he uses his own tried and true tactics. I occasionally play a pure DH army and it makes for a great game with some great moments, but it certainly is a challenge. They are certainly a list for anyone who played 4th Ed Chaos and whom loved tight restrictions to work in such as the old books of chaos.

Peace out:victory:


----------

